# Angel Fish with cloudy eyes



## Guest

I recently noticed that my Angel Fish's eyes are cloudy...as if he was blind. They are not protruding, so I think I can rule out "pop-eye." Is my fish just getting old (he's about 2-3 years old) or is this some sort of illness? If an illness, how do you treat? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fishfirst

cloudy eye is caused by bacteria, melafix and more water changes are probably your best bet... your fish isn't old by a long shot... what are your water parameters? Any new fish introduced to the tank recently? How big is the tank and what is in it?


----------



## mikemensch2007

we had a problem like this also with our pleco he got cloudy eyes like they were white, they did go away eventually... If it is an illness i recommend pimafix and melafix medicines which you can probably get from a local fish store or off the net...


----------



## fishfreaks

melafix works best!


----------



## Guest

Thanks everyone - I will pick up some melafix. My tank is only 20 gallons and very well establish - I've had it for over 4-5 years with pretty much the same fish for the past 2 years. I only have a few other fish (silver dollar, pleco, catfish, albino shark, and some other cool fish with spots that I forgot the name of). I change the water at least 2-3 weeks.


----------



## malawi4me2

The cloudy-eye problem sounds like a water quality issue to me (melafix will help in the healing process, though, once the cause is fixed). Your 20g tank is very overstocked, and water changes every two to three weeks is not enough. All of the fish that you have need tanks larger than 20g, and you should do 25% waterchanges _at least_ once a week.


----------



## Fishfirst

I agree... that is probably what is causing the cloudy eye... probably should upgrade or expect more problems


----------



## Guest

I've been thinking about upgrading to a bigger tank for awhile, so now might be the perfect excuse. Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## Fishfirst

no problem we are always happy to help! Welcome to Fish Forums!


----------



## turtlehead

wow that silver dollar needs a big tank, and it's probably because of nirite skyrocketing because you adde4d even more to your overly stock fish load.


----------



## Fishfirst

> wow that silver dollar needs a big tank, and it's probably because of nirite skyrocketing because you adde4d even more to your overly stock fish load.


Seriously do we need to tell her again??? She's got the point, she's upgrading and doing the right thing. 

ARI73 I would recommend a 55 gallon or larger. As your silver dollar gets bigger he may become a fin nipper so I would watch that, they also like to school (so the bigger the tank the better). Also do a fishless cycle when you start your new tank!


----------

